# Onyx



## Simon2 (11 Août 2006)

Impossible d'effectuer la mise à jour d'Onyx 1.7.1 (suis actuellement sous Onyx 1.6.8)
Pas d'application pour ouvrir le pkg.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Août 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Onyx est fourni sous forme de fichier .dmg (y compris la version 1.7.1) qui s'ouvrent avec l'application *DiskImageMounter.app* .


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Août 2006)

Pour commencer, v&#233;rifie que ton fichier a bien l'extension ".dmg"


----------

